# Restaurer ses photos a partir d'une sauvegarde iPad



## hyrok (10 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai vendu mon ipad2 sur lequel j'avais des photos. Cet ipad et les images etaient regulierement restaurés sur mon PC et mon Macbook Air. Le souci c'est que je n'ai plus d'ipad et mes photos n'avaient pas ete enregistrés sur mon disque dur. Le seul moyen de les retrouver est de synchroniser a nouveau un  ipad a partir de la suavegarde itunes et de retrouver mes photos sur le idevice.
Mon souhait c'est de pouvoir recuperer ces photos à partir du fichier de sauvegarde de mon ipad et d'evntuellement synchroniser les photos sur mon iphone. Où se trouve le repertoire de sauvegarde de l'ipad dans itunes ? Les photos sont archivées dans un fichier sauvegarde ou sont stockées en jpg quelque part dans les nombreux fichiers de mon dossier itunes, images ? 
J'ai effectué une recherche manuelle mais j'ai rien trouvé ? 

Je remercie par avance pour votre aide, pour retrouver mes photos


----------



## Guillaume198 (13 Mars 2012)

hyrok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai vendu mon ipad2 sur lequel j'avais des photos. Cet ipad et les images etaient regulierement restaurés sur mon PC et mon Macbook Air. Le souci c'est que je n'ai plus d'ipad et mes photos n'avaient pas ete enregistrés sur mon disque dur. Le seul moyen de les retrouver est de synchroniser a nouveau un  ipad a partir de la suavegarde itunes et de retrouver mes photos sur le idevice.
> Mon souhait c'est de pouvoir recuperer ces photos à partir du fichier de sauvegarde de mon ipad et d'evntuellement synchroniser les photos sur mon iphone. Où se trouve le repertoire de sauvegarde de l'ipad dans itunes ? Les photos sont archivées dans un fichier sauvegarde ou sont stockées en jpg quelque part dans les nombreux fichiers de mon dossier itunes, images ?
> ...



As tu trouvé, je suis dans le même cas que toi ?


----------

